# Lip Grips V Net - Penny for your Thoughts.



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

I do a lot of fishing for Flathead in the rivers and estuaries and have used a net for some time. It's good but as an old net am a little concerned about damaging the fish before release. I have looked at environets and the Berkley lip grips. The net is a good option but somewhat cumbersom, but I am concerned the lip grips are not secure enough?

Anyone who would like to weigh in with pro's or con's, it would be appriciated.

Steve


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I carry an environet and lip grippers but i seem to use the grippers a bit more than the net lately, i find them much better for removing the hook too, especially for flathead with their nasty gill spikes.


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I found the lip grippers (I have Berkeley)great for the flathead, no concerns irt securety of the grippers though I think it could be of concern to the flathead as I've noticed that it can damage their mouth, only a concern you plan on releasing them :wink: 
Its easy to control the flatties on the lipgrippers & makes dehooking &...erh :twisted: subdueing a cinch!
For the occasional bream I prefer a net & I'm concidering the enviro net myself as it holds its shape when loaded, minimising the chances of hooking the lure in the mesh(especialy with trebbles).
I've been warned that the enviro nets are no longer made in australia and have had troubles with lacking UV resilience.
Maybe one of the immitations that go for half the price would do.
As far as nets being awkward in the yak,I put mine in the rear wel with the handle sticking forward, out of the wind and within reach in an ''emergency''


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Dr. I catch and release my flathead to and am checking out environet as well. On the week end I caught a few and my old knotty green net was damaging there tails, so I started using the lippa, which I find a pain in the arse to get in the mouth and then they (the flatties) shake like shit damaging there bottom lip (and sometimes falling in the yak and stabbing my leg....ouch). In the end I was just bringing them up beside the yak and taking the lure out with my trusty pliers while they were still in the water. I think the best way would be to use a environet and a wet hand towel so you can quickly take a photo and get them back with the least amount of damage.

BTW. I think I read that BCF has 15% off all landing nets, but I cant find the catalogue to see whether it is still current.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll echo everything Alpha said, but add that there was some debate over wether lip grips will damage fish by dislocating thier jaw. I think the end result was that on larger fish support thier weight with your other hand not on the fish grips, just use them for control.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I prefer a net. I used the grippers for a while and found they did hurt the mouth but more importantly didn't assist me in landing a good fish. You have a big flattie your trying to land on lightish gear your going to want to have a net handy to make sure you don't lose it. I lost a couple of good fish stuffing around trying to find the mouth.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm with rawprawn on this one, when I've got a big fish yakside, I'm getting the net ready so I don't lose it!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I maily use grippers - but do carry a enviro-net on occasion as I find this useful at times. I find the net is bulky however and does easily get caught in the wind.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mostly I use a net and a gloved hand and pliers for hook removal - seems to work for me - and 99% of the time the glove protects my hand

wopfish


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I use an environet copy net and wet rag with long nose pliers for hook removal.

In the early days of my kayaking I bought lip grippers, and after a few uses found them inconsistent with the fishes welfare when practicing C&R after seeing the crushing in the jaw area...never used nowadays


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting dodge. Often in the case of small fish which I release I don't actually touch the fish just grip the hook in my pliers to release it.

I also find that some grippers can get affected by the salt water & sand. I give mine a rinse and quick oil now and again.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

How do I claim my penny? bank details on a PM?  
I think the grips are great on wide-mouth fish like EP's and flatties but it is very important to support the body as the guys have said already otherwise damage is done. For smaller mouths I've find them a bit touch and go with bream and trevally so far I've tried to grip them, got the rag, and given up opting for a quick lift/swing. 
After unsuccessfully trying to grip a few fish from the yak and losing them I got an enviro-copy and it doesnt really seem to affect the tracking/movement of the yak at all even in quite strong wind. My word of warning though - they are shallow! unlike a conventional string net. I had a trout and 2 flathead jump clean out of it in a week, I kid you not :twisted: 
so now my method is this: get the fish in the net, get it over the yak, grab a towel/rag and pin the sucker down hard.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Lips grippers are great thats all i use in the bay and estury and the fish dont slip out it worked on a 8lb flattie


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Got to admit it is much easier to swim a fish into a net than try and force grippers into their mouth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Net, the only way for me.

Fishing earlier this year for flatty's had no net, lost 90 percent of them as they seemed to get off easy with the grippers. Once I got the net caught everyone.

A big bass where I catch and release, I think its better supporting their weight with a net rather than being dragged around by their mouths.

Also when you have a fish of a lifetime beside the yak and the adrenalin is pumping much easier to get it into a net.

I find it difficult at times with a net, stuffed if I know how skilfull you need to be to get a grip on it, obviously as with the flatty's above I have no skill :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Cheers for that guys and gals,

I think I might go for the net - my old knotty green one is just too harsh on the big flatties. I am thinking of an environet or copy but will let you know how I go.

Colzinho, just drop round and I will write you a cheque for the penny...it's post dated though so don't cash it till 2043 :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

This question has lead me to ask myself the question.......Why do I bother tethering lip grippers to my yak?
I have not lost them, and I have never used them. I had a net..... and lost that first time out. Well, thats my thoughts.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I have seen people use Gaffs in C&R on medium sized fish such as jew, Tuna and mackeral.

Does anyone actually know how much damage these do to the jaw? As in jewfish secrets?

If C&R was the idea using a gaff, what would be the best place to gaff the fish?


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all

I was down the local Aldi's and saw some fishing gear on sale. A couple of metal lures, some trolling (game) lures and some soft plastics. But what caught my eye was the lip-grip. The only difference I could see between them and a Berkley pair was the name that was stamped on them. And the price was the best.

Only seven dollars. So I thought "they'll do me, thank you very much".
I just thought I would mention them incase someone may need another one or they are in Aldi.

Butts


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Both ... net first and then the grippers to get the hook out.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah - I do use grippers to control the fish whilst I de-hook.

Beaware fellas that flathead spines, especially in the estuaries can not only be painful but the toxins and bacteria they carry have been known to be *leathal*.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Only been using lip grippies, mainly target flathead, I enjoy the fact that it is hard to lip them ( They usually come up to the yak with their mouth open & close it as soon as they are within reach). Have not lost any at the yak that I wanted to keep, lost plenty of fish being silly & not taking my time,( I only catch a feed, & you get reckless!!).
Have a short & small gaff on board for when I catch my 80+cm ( keep trying ), bit of wooden dowel about 1/2 metre long with a hook about 5-6/0 with barb ground off. 
I figure when I get my big one I can Gaff her down at about 2/3 her length( avoid ribs ), get my photo's & release her & all should be good , the hook on the gaff only being 3-4 mm thick, only a puncture wound?? :?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Gaffing the 80+ fish 2/3rds the way down the body and then releasing it??????? What the...? :? These are the breeders and the future of the fisheries.

That's simply unnecessary to my way of thinking. The amount of stress caused by the gaff in the fish, which no doubt then kicks around and causes more injury to it (particularly the big heavy fish). I'd have to think the survival rate of your fish is rather low.

That's why most use the net then the grippers - TO CAUSE THE LEAST AMOUNT OF STRESS ON THE FISH!

Am I alone in my thinking?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Can't see any justification for gaffing a fish you intend releasing - you create a point of potential infection and make the fish self-burleying. If the fish can't be handled without injury then release it immediately or kill it. If you don't want to or are not permitted to kill it then release it immediately. Its good to get a photo, but not if it provides ammunition for those that would ban or restrict fishing.

FWIW, I use a net or just slide the fish into the yak. Not had to worry about big fish yet


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

gaffs should only be used if intending to kill and keep the fish.

i know Billybob uses a 'fish lifter' - kind of like a gaff but with blunt ends that he slides in behind the gill plate and out the mouth (or is it the other way 'round??).

I'm pretty sure that he still only does this on fish (spanish macks) that he intends to keep.

if catch and release in your thing then (as others have said) - minimum impact handling is the way to go.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i only use lip grippers and have found that they work well, i have not damaged any fish so far and they work well in controlling larger fish.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Physhopath said:


> Only been using lip grippies, mainly target flathead, I enjoy the fact that it is hard to lip them ( They usually come up to the yak with their mouth open & close it as soon as they are within reach). Have not lost any at the yak that I wanted to keep, lost plenty of fish being silly & not taking my time,( I only catch a feed, & you get reckless!!).
> Have a short & small gaff on board for when I catch my 80+cm ( keep trying ), bit of wooden dowel about 1/2 metre long with a hook about 5-6/0 with barb ground off.
> I figure when I get my big one I can Gaff her down at about 2/3 her length( avoid ribs ), get my photo's & release her & all should be good , the hook on the gaff only being 3-4 mm thick, only a puncture wound?? :?


Are you for real mate ??? 
STOP DOING THIS NOW 
There is no way that fish will survive if you are gaffing it - Use a net or lip grippers - either are better for a fish you will be releasing


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Actually you would be surprised what fish will survive from wounds. If you read Novembers Modern Fishing magazine Steve Starling touches a little on this subject.

Quote: Fish have been biting big chunks out of each other for millions of years and often live to tell(or at least show) the story. They can be pretty tough critters.

I'm not saying we should all get out there and gaff the hell out of all our fish.............I just wanted to add another side to the issue with the quote from the magazine article.

I also think I remember somebody mentioning something about genuine Enviro nets not being available anymore, or difficult to find. I saw a bunch of the genuine (black) Enviro nets at a tackle shop at Redbank Plains our towards Ipswich. The guy working there reckon they are no good as if you are using a lure it will get snagged in it too often. He has another type of landing net with rubber like mesh he reckons is better.

I'm still trying to decide what I should get if any.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I certainly got roasted, looks like I will keep using lip grips and throw away the unused gaff.
( The gauge of the hook on the gaff would roughly be the same size as a fish tag).


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Physhopath said:


> Well I certainly got roasted, looks like I will keep using lip grips and throw away the unused gaff.
> ( The gauge of the hook on the gaff would roughly be the same size as a fish tag).


LOL - no need to throw it away mate.. just use it on the fish you are going to eat.. not release..

yes they may survive.. but I would prefer to know that they will definately survive 8) 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Physhopath said:


> The gauge of the hook on the gaff would roughly be the same size as a fish tag


But how long will the tear be after it has struggled?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Another point that was touched on with gaffing is Self Burleying. If i had just had to try and resist the pull of a 4wd winch for 10 minutes (or more) i would be pretty damn worn out i reckon, so when they decided to unhook me and let me go i'd be looking for a nice shady tree to have a rest under. I think the same would go for fish, now a resting fish that's bleeding in the ocean could not be a good thing at all. Just my two cents.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Knowbody can know definately if a fish dies or survives, unless you see it float to the top.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I use a net and lip grips. Just bought some new lip grips (my old pair is rusting away in the Pacific Ocean off Bribie Island). The new pair have a tape measure that neatly rolls out so you can measure the fish while it is secured in the grips. Handy, I thought.
Geoff


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I use the berkley lip grips. I have put an environet on my wishlist due to the fact that when I lip gripped a flattie it mangled it's under side of it's mouth considerably. I will use both.. the net for ensuring the catch, and the lip grips to hold the keepers while I stow them.


----------

